# Tavelling cats!!



## Elles (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey my kitten Jack travels really well in the car. I let him out of his cage and he either sits on my knee, wonders around or sits on his sheepskin on the back set! It is sooo cute sometimes he falls asleep. I Travel alot because my parent live out of Christchurch on a farm so when i go and stay out ther he always comes with me.
Do you hav any stories about your babies traveling??!! would love to hear about them!


----------



## elizabeth (Apr 4, 2005)

Both my cats are scared! As it usually means the vets or the cattery. Sally is so scared she usually has a wee! My dads cat cleo is sick too!


----------



## TheDivineOomba (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi, seeing as how this message is rather old, Im replying anyway.

My aunt and uncle are snowbirds, live in Florida in Winter, and in Minnesota in Summer. They have a beautiful siamese cat that travels with them, back and forth. He likes to hang out by the back window in the car and watch the traffic. It's gotten to the point where if the cat sees keys, he automatically heads to the door leading to the garage, hoping for a car ride.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Travelling cats*

Jimmy loves being in the car, but we don't let him out of his carry case when we're driving, just in case he got uner the pedals or something.
He hates being in the case, but as soon as the car starts moving he settles down. I think he finds the motion quite calming. And he's fascinated by what he can see out of the window.
When I come home from work he sometimes runs up to meet me, and then I let him jump in the car and explore. He loves jumping up on the back parcel shelf and scratching the fabric :lol: 


seashell


----------



## Shell Dingle (Jul 11, 2006)

I wish my cats were as easy to travel with! I've only had them in the car once, when I brought them each home from the shelter, but I don't care to ever do it again. Neither one of them stopped howling until the car was parked at home, no matter how hard I tried to talk to them and comfort them.

I am going to move to connecticut soon, and I'll be flying on jetBlue. If you bring a pet, they don't put it in the cargo hold...it has to be your carryon. I am definitely not looking forward to that one.


----------

